# Cabelas Wind River Combo



## mbentle2

This combo is on sale for $69.99. Is this a good beginners combo? What weight for trout and redbreast with occasional bass? Gonna be mostly middle Georgia creeks and a few trips to north ga. I'm thinking 5 weight and 8'6 length


----------



## centerpin fan

mbentle2 said:


> I'm thinking 5 weight and 8'6 length



That'll work.  I'm not familiar with the Wind River, but Cabela's has good stuff.


----------



## mbentle2

I looked closer and they say it is set for left handed. Would I be able to swap the reel handle to make it right handed? If this isn't a good set up I don't mind paying up to $150 for a good one. Really know nothing about this stuff except what I have read from this forum.


----------



## centerpin fan

Again, I'm not familiar with the Wind River, but almost all fly reel handles are reversible.  If you can get to Cabela's (or Bass Pro), they can put together an outfit to match any budget.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Cabela's fly rod outfits are usually really good quality for the money. I caught thousands of trout back in the day on a $16.99 Eagle Claw fiberglass rod, for that matter. 

Most reels can be set up either way.


----------



## centerpin fan

mbentle2 said:


> I looked closer and they say it is set for left handed.



FWIW, most right-handers hold the rod in their right hand and reel with the left.


----------



## Bluegrassbowhunter

I've got a Wind River & you can swap the side for right or left handed...


----------



## FARMS100

*fly rod outfit*

I have been watching this rod outfit since 9/1
It was 79 then I bought one then, closer to christmas they had it for 59 my freind wanted one so I bought me a longer
and sold him mine for 50. I'm new so my thoughts need
looking at as I don't know a lot. I have had no problems
with it and catch a few fish at Paces with it. this rig is 
129 reg, so can't go wrong. 
they had another sale 40% all cabelas rods but had to be
their brand didn't realize that and they wood not sell me a tfo for 40% off.
I looked on here and found the same TFO rod 1/2 off new now I have 2. a 4w and a5w.
AL             HAVE NICE DAY


----------



## pjciii

the reel comes set up for left hand retrieve. which would be correct for right handed person. cast and work a rod with right and retrieve with left. it would be a very nice set up for beginning fly. i would spend an extra 20 or so for a case. 5 wt is good and 8'6" to 9' is good. enjoy
patrick


----------



## Meriwether Mike

That set up will get you on the water. Good luck and post fish pics!


----------



## mbentle2

Ok thanks y'all. I'm gonna have more questions later on how to line this thing


----------



## centerpin fan

mbentle2 said:


> Ok thanks y'all. I'm gonna have more questions later on how to line this thing



As with any combo, it comes pre-spooled with fly line and backing.  There is no "lining" necessary.  It doesn't say anything about the leader.  So, if you're buying this at the store, have them nail knot a leader to the end of the line for you.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah

I have the 8wt model and I love the thing. If it came in a 9wt, I'd buy another. It's a great outfit for a beginner. I bought mine last summer and I can already cast almost 50 feet with it.


----------



## The mtn man

I've had several of those, i have van 8 footer now, their great fast rods, but be careful with the tip, I've broke a bunch of them. But for the price, no big deal.


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah

Turns out, I AM buyin another one! Tried a new 9wt, didn't like it. Now I'm going to just buy another 8wt and fit it with sink tip line instead.


----------

